# Browns beverages - Gravenhurst , Ont - bottle dive



## RCO (Jul 27, 2012)

went for  a swim in gravenhurst , ontario in a park thats on a smaller lake . found more bottles than  i know what to do with . 
 the best 2 are from the local pop bottlers - brown's beverages of gravenhurst , Ontario . 

 i found a clear 10 oz and a green 7 oz . the 10 oz is somewhat common as i've seen them around , the green one i suspect is rare as i've only seen 1 other one before that i found years ago . better pictures are coming once they clean up


----------



## RCO (Jul 27, 2012)

some of the other bottles i found 

 - reinhart and cy - toronto / montreal . broken but suspect this is an old beer bottle 

 - broken brown whiskey , looks to be old 

 - pepsi 6 1/2 oz , never seen one like this before , says 50 on bottom , could be from 1950 

 - green 6 oz bottle with no name looks to be old 

 better pictures coming when they clean up and any info on these appreciated


----------



## RCO (Jul 27, 2012)

the jars 

 - old crown jar broken 

 - unusual glass jar 

 - glass jar says heinz on bottom 

 - milk jug with no names on it broken 

 - 2 glass jars


----------



## RCO (Jul 27, 2012)

found a picture of what the beer bottle looks like not broken , according to another post on here it dates from 1880 - 1910 . unfortuently mine is broken


----------



## botlguy (Jul 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RCO
> 
> some of the other bottles i found
> 
> ...


 Man, that's a dangerous place to swim. Congratulations on your good deed for helping to clean the place up.


----------



## RCO (Jul 27, 2012)

the 2 brown's bottles are in very condition after giving them a quick wash . just some minor dirt remains but no damage to glass .


----------



## RCO (Jul 27, 2012)

after cleaning the pepsi or attempting to it says 60 on bottom not 50 so its from 1960 . but i don't think its going to clean up much . 

 and yes it was a dangerous spot to swim , i also found alot of other bottles that were total junk , some were broken . some fishing lures as well and alot of golf balls and pop cans . a couple of times i was trying to swim with 4 bottles at once as location of bottles was a long way from dock


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 27, 2012)

Pretty cool RCO. Keep it up!


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2012)

was still in gravenhurst yesterday so went for another swim at same location , came away with a bag full of bottles once again . here are the most interesting ones 

 - 2 ketchup bottles , one is for heinz and another for clark's . never heard of that company before . 

 - 3 old broken coca cola bottles , 1 is from 1949 as date is on bottom , other 2 are from 20's - 30's as they don't have date and have coca cola company of canada on glass


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2012)

- some more jars , one is for jam , a small brown bottle with no writing , broken milk jug with no names , 12 oz liguor bottle


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2012)

found an add for clark's ketchup , it says this add is from 1926 and from a magazine from toronto , ont


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2012)

went for another swim today and found a couple more interesting items , lots of modern beer bottles and golf balls at this part of lake . 
 did find a nice local pop bottle , this is a smaller verison of the bottle i found the other day , its only 7 1/4 oz and i believe it dates to before or just after WW2  . its not as common a bottle as the other size . 

 and found a broken 6 oz canada dry bottle and a neat litte blue glass jar .


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2012)

here is the 7 1/4 oz brown's bottle cleaned up , its in great condition for fact it was in lake so long .


----------



## deenodean (Jul 29, 2012)

it is nice to get your exercise and relaxation  in while doing your favorite hobby []...to bad so many are broke. I have a Reinhardt & Co`s Lager Toronto beer bottle with C & CO LIM on the bottom like yours intact.


----------



## RCO (Jul 31, 2012)

went for another swim today , found a few items that were interesting and some more junk not pictured . 

 - another brown's beverage 10 oz bottle , was dirty but cleaned up 

 - another brown whickey bottle same as first one and broken as well 

 - broken milk jug , has writing on glass for " beechwood dairy " think its from toronto , Ontario 

 - small mini milk jug but also broken


----------



## RCO (Jul 31, 2012)

here is the brown's 10 oz bottle that i found today cleaned up , after some soap and brushing with toothbrush it was all cleaned . its hard to believe its the same bottle .


----------



## RCO (Jul 31, 2012)

here is the cleaned off beechwood milk jug that i found , think it may be from a dairy in toronto . too bad its broken as its a nice jug , has beechwood dairy emboosed on both sides of the milk jug as well .


----------



## RCO (Aug 16, 2012)

went back to gravenhurst for another swim , well i've actually been there 2 other times since last post but didn't find much on those swims . today was more successful 

 - Laycox dairy milk jug , not broken will only a minor chip on top 

 - old brown beer bottle , broken but looks to be older based on style 

 - 1944 coca cola bottle , canadian verision , in great condition 

 - white jar with no markings or name on it


----------



## RCO (Aug 16, 2012)

don't know much about the Laycox Dairy but based on limited research it was located in the gravenhurst area , which makes sense as its where it was found . the milk jug is in good condition except for minor chip on top unfortuently


----------



## RCO (Aug 16, 2012)

finally a nice not broken older coca cola bottle , this one is from 1944 . also found a coca cola bottle from 1941 a week or so ago , its not in as nice condition and has chip on bottom . 

 Brown's Beverages was also the bottler for coca cola for this area so it makes sense to find alot of coke bottles in this area as they would of been selling alot back then .


----------

